# 2011 Guns and Hoses Spearfishing Tournament



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The 9th annual "Guns and Hoses" spearfishing tournament will be held June 25 & 26, 2011. Details, rules, and entry forms will be out soon!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, I am going to have to see if I can come into town and shoot the tourney this year.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you want the comments to start now or wait a little?


----------



## tlong (Aug 30, 2008)

Anything else on this?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Guns and Hoses tournament has been postponed. There were a number of factors negatively affecting the June dates for the tournament (NMFS / FWC decisions included) so we decided to put it on hold until things stabilize a bit. We're hoping to reschedule for later in the year.

In the mean time, we have some other events in the works for this summer.

Jim
MBT Divers


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

So what is going to be open to shoot at the end of June. ANYTHING????? Dang I see they closed AJ in June. Propose closing GAG. Posible closure of tigger fish early. HOLY CRAP. I guess I'll be shooting Porgies.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tournament*

:jester:Hey Telum..maybe there will be an "out of season fish" category!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

bmoore said:


> :jester:Hey Telum..maybe there will be an "out of season fish" category!


"out of season" calcutta.:thumbsup:


----------

